# Specialized Transition - UCI legal?



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the Specialized Transition going to be considered UCI legal for use in time-trials?

Will Specialized take any action according to this:
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENe...es/UCI/UCI5/layout.asp?MenuID=MTYxNw&LangId=1

This states that "older" models are not obliged to follow the approval procedure, even though they remain subject to the UCI Regulation in force.
(the rules regarding parts of the frame e.g. the "fins" on the Transition)


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

The transition is legal without the fins. When the UCI decided that the Shiv in its original configurations (with nose cone) was illegal, Specialized were able to use a Transition with the fins removed.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

What are the fins?? Just curious because my wife ordered a Transition and will be using it at Canadian Nationals...


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

*Removing the fins...*

Actually removing the fins doesn't seem like a DIY-project for the avarage home-mechanic.
And I don't think UCI approves a "modified" frame.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

We contacted our LBS and they have contacted Specialized, in Canada, and they will remove the fins before delivery...

My concern with DIY is that the warranty gets voided, but if Specialized does it then we are good to go...

I'm sensing a number of PO'd local racers if the OCA/CCA decide to uphold the UCI decision and make the stock frame illegal and therefor DQ riders...

I understand some of this, but it really does get ridiculous when you are the one footing the bill for these bikes. The new plan by the UCI to approve designs beforehand is a good one, in a way. It will leave all the second guessing out...


----------



## theMasterLink (Nov 15, 2010)

rbart4506 said:


> We contacted our LBS and they have contacted Specialized, in Canada, and they will remove the fins before delivery...
> 
> My concern with DIY is that the warranty gets voided, but if Specialized does it then we are good to go...
> 
> ...


The Shiv and Trandition have been used in UCI competitions for the last two years and the recent ban was as surprising to us as it was to everyone else.
Currently the bike can be raced in the 2010 Masters events and we are working with the UCI for clarification of the rules for the future.
You may want to consider contacting the UCI for clarification as well.


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

*Further research ...*

I have researched further into the topic and apparently Specialized released a message to dealers and riders as early as February 2010.
Unfortunately I have not been able to locate a "online" version of the document, but the following is a rough translation:

February 26, 2010

Dear Specialized Dealers and Riders,

Over the past 4 years, the Specialized Transition has won races such as The Tour of California, UCI Pro Tour time trials, Ironman Triathlon and National time trials.
UCI has now begun to raise doubts about whether the Transition follows the given UCI rules.

UCI's doubts are in a very technical area around the small "fins" behind the head tube. From our perspective the Transition within the UCI's rules.

We are in a constructive dialogue with senior UCI leaders to get a final clarification on the matter as quickly as possible.

In the meantime, we want to provide as much information as we can. Below are some of the questions we have received with our best answers at this time:

Q: Can you do a triathlon race on the Transition?
A: Yes, the majority of riders who have or will buy a Transition are triathletes who do their sport without having to follow the UCI regulations.

Q: When will the problem be solved?
A: We work around the clock to get a clear answer from UCI. When the answer is given is in the hands of the UCI.

Q: What will happen if the Transition is made illegal for UCI races?
A: Nothing is more important to us than our customers and dealers satisfaction. If the UCI makes the Transition illegal, we will develop a solution which takes into sight the needs of dealers and riders.

Q: I have seen a modification of the frame where the “fins” are sawn from the tube, it is something I can do myself?
A: No, these modifications must not be performed at home or at Specialized dealers. It would eliminate the guarantee on the frame, and if done wrong the strength of the frame will be damaged.

Q: Can I continue to ride on my Transition for UCI organized races?
A: We believe that the Transition follows UCI rules. If this changes we will notify our dealers immediately.

We are dedicated to providing our dealers and riders the most innovative and best performing products in the world. It is unfortunate that this quest for ultimate performance is problematized by an exogenous factor.
We apologize to all affected by the above and gives a solution with UCI's first priority.
Thank you for your continued cooperation.

Sincerely,

Brent Graves
Director of Road Bikes

As part of the continuing discussion about the topic, the following came from the UCI (extract from an e-mail issued on December 10th 2010):

Dear xxx
I am not aware if Specialized changed its Transition frameset, but the only question is to know if the “wings” under the down tube is there or not. If the wings are present, the frame doesn’t comply with the UCI regulation, because the 80 mm rule is not respected. During the Tour de France, Specialized cut those wings on the concerned frames to be regulatory.

Except for that, the rest of the frame complies with UCI regulations. The problem is that we are not following all the development of all frames and keeping in touch during their evolution, that is why only the commissaries are authorized to decide the conformity of the material on events. But this will change on the future with an approval procedure for frames and forks.

Should you require additional information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards,
Xxx Xxx ([email protected])

As I interpret this:

1. The UCI has no knowledge about whether or not Specialized has changed their design (the "wings")
How does this comply it with "We work around the clock to get a clear answer from UCI. When the answer is gives is in the hands of the UCI" (quote from a message from Specialized)
2. It is not illegal because the design of the frame ("aerodynamic enhancements"), but because it does not meet certain targets (80 mm - which must be something with the width of the pipes / angles, etc.).
3. The UCI has accepted a solution where the "wings" are cut off, although this is a "modification" of a standard product (= a prototype, which is not legal)
4. Quote: …that is why only the commissaries are authorized to decide the conformity of the material on events. But this will change on the future with an approval procedure for frames and forks…
Due to the press-release from UCI issued on December 13th 2010 these procedures is effective as off January 1st 2011 (UCI has yet to announce procedures, approved equipment, identification etc.)

In my personal opinion, this is a fight with no real winner.
Specialized Transition is with all respect already a "hopelessly" outdated product where the design no longer offers a significant advantage compared with other products.
(solely my own conclusion, but the frame did not get the best reception from their sponsored team and riders - Saxo Bank, Bjarne Riis, Cancelara etc. – so the Shiv were quickly "invented")


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

*UCI Approval Procedure*

Apparently the UCI and the bicycle manufacturing industry hasn’t got their part of the procedure sorted out yet, so I guess the answer is still blowing in the wind.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/01/bikes-tech/uci-approved-bikes-not-quite-yet-…_156262

Fact is you still can’t buy anything and be sure what you get is actually legal (and will stay so).
The racing season has already begun and the rules are effective, but the procedures for approval and control are not.

This might be acceptable for “Pro Teams” but for the “Average Joe Racer” who buys and pay for his own equipment it is absolutely no-go.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Average Joe racers doesn't worry about his bike being legal for UCI races. The 5 TT's he does in the state are fine. Heck his position probably doesn't fit in the stupid box anyways, nor are his aero bars compliant (or his wheels on the approved list).

And the Transition has traditionally faired well in the tunnel, matching up well against its contemporaries. The Shiv was released to compete with the next gen TT frames from Giant, Cervelo and Felt- not because of any issues with the design itself. If you are putting out ProTour watts you may enjoy the stiffer Shiv. But if you are reading this, you aren't. 

The funny thing is making a UCI compliant Transition is easy. The Shiv, P4 and all the next gen bikes ran into some serious issues thanks to the idiotic flip flopping by the UCI and their utterly clues tech "experts" (see the demolition job done on them by L. Zinn of all people).


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for not being located in the US, but our local federation at set to implement the rules a given by the UCI – so even Average Joe Racer will have to comply with the rules if they are going to race. If not they will risk not be allowed to start or disqualified later (all at the will of the present commissionaire).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

LookDK said:


> Sorry for not being located in the US, but our local federation at set to implement the rules a given by the UCI – so even Average Joe Racer will have to comply with the rules if they are going to race. If not they will risk not be allowed to start or disqualified later (all at the will of the present commissionaire).


Ah- that makes sense. Are your officials going to enforce the 3:1 rule on the components (ruling out a bunch of popular aero bars), and the required UCI "box" on bike set-up?


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sense / No sense*

If you want to enter a time-trial, on "most" occasions you’ll have to submit your time-trial bike for measuring in a UCI compliant “jig”. If your bike is not approved you will not be allowed to start (eq. be disqualified).
But if you know forehand that your bike will not qualify, you can apply for a dispensation with the present commissionaire. This will “almost” always be granted, but is strictly a one-time approval, and you’ll have to apply again at the next race (season 2010).
You can prepare for the testing process using a “testing-jig” (lines drawn on a card box) which is often placed in the warm-up area.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Where are you located LookDK...

Sounds like the issues here in Ontario...

We had to pad my wife's TT bars last year for Provincial's...


----------



## LookDK (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rules should make sense or ...*

I’m located in Denmark (Europe).

And yes we have exactly the same problem, but according to the rules no modifications are allowed.

To quote from an ongoing (and apparently never ending) discussion with responsible person from the national Technical Commision (my own translation):

As for cutting saddles the rules are clear: You’re under no circumstances allowed to make changes to a product by sawing, cutting, welding, gluing or otherwise.

So basically whether mayor or minor details needs to be “modified” to meet the terms for approval – you’re not allowed to do so.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

while i understand they put rules in place for ~some~ reason or another, this is insanity... it sucks the innovation out of it... why can't a manufacturer build the most aero frame they can and be done with it??? stupid


----------

